# Replacing an ABS sensor



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello
I have a 2008 Kia Rondo that has a rear wheel speed sensor that's out.

I was quoted about $300 to have it replaced. I did a search online for the part... $90

How difficult is it to replace? From the picture of the part, its a sensor with a wiring harness. Unless a special tool is required to remove/replace the sensor, it doesn't look like it should be all that difficult
Of course assuming one knows where the sensor is and how to get to it...
any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You either have to undo one bolt and pull it out or have to remove entire hub and pull it out. On some rear wheel drive cars (Nissan) it's even easier as it's on gear ring right next to rear differential, very easy to get to.
But lo and behold. Why do you need to replace it? You know those get dirty or oxidized? CLEANING sometimes works.

















http://www.jaguarforums.com/forum/xk8-xkr-17/how-cleaning-wheel-speed-sensors-faq-37434/


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

be advises = depending on where you live, that sucker could be rusted in there (depending on how its mounted). fyi.


----------



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

yes, giving it a good clean and trying it again before replacing it would be the thing to do.

So, jacking up the car, removing the tire, and poking around a bit I should be able to find the sensor?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it will be a wire going to the hub area. also, if the trigger wheel is exposed, look for it being cracked.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.kia-forums.com/attachmen...5952905-intermittent-abs-problem-dsc00769.jpg


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

btw. my mom has a 08 rondo. she likes it. do you have a 4cyl or v6 ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts...Hub+Assembly&gclid=COzxnYeM-rsCFSISMwod0ScAww


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

phantasm72 said:


> Hello
> I have a 2008 Kia Rondo that has a rear wheel speed sensor that's out.
> 
> I was quoted about $300 to have it replaced. I did a search online for the part... $90
> ...


are you 100% sure it IS the sensor, and not somthing else related? I just replaced one on my BM, and warning light is still on. Its somthimng else, unfortunately, for me......maybe a bad wire, or even the computer. Still working on it.....


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, after you had sensor cleaned/replaced, pull ABS and ECM fuses out for some time.


----------



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> btw. my mom has a 08 rondo. she likes it. do you have a 4cyl or v6 ?


I have the 4


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

phantasm72 said:


> I have the 4


thats good. i did research on it, when she bought it. and i found the 4's are pretty good. and the 6's have problems.


----------

